
Making an immutable queue with guaranteed constant time operation - cpleppert
http://twistedoakstudios.com/blog/Post2096_making-an-immutable-queue-with-guaranteed-constant-time-operations
======
cpleppert
Okasaki's research paper:
[http://www.westpoint.edu/eecs/SiteAssets/SitePages/Faculty%2...](http://www.westpoint.edu/eecs/SiteAssets/SitePages/Faculty%20Publication%20Documents/Okasaki/jfp95queue.pdf)

